

Slate Why Greenland’s “Dark Snow” Should Worry You - journeeman
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/09/16/jason_box_s_research_into_greenland_s_dark_snow_raises_more_concerns_about.html

======
techdragon
Well... That's not good.

Cool to look at but very very not good.

